# New Online Gurps "Oneshot" Campaign looking for players



## sabanknight (Jan 15, 2010)

Fore word:
Hello, I am putting together a series of “one shot” campaigns that will preferably last one –at max 3- game sessions. As I have several players who want to play gurps, but no one has the time to consistently GM. So about once a month I will be putting together some fun campaigns to muck about in for a few hours. The campaigns will widely range from mystery detective games to wore torn battlefronts(If a solid group develops I will start taking requests) this will obviously grab a wide variety of players and may not grab the same players attention everytime, as such previous players have first dibs on character spots before it is opened to the public.

You can check out the most current campaigns and updates at a forum I have put up here Free forum : Gurps One Shots

My first campaign will be based in the warhammer 40k universe

Utilities:
This is an online gaming group, all participants must have the following
•	Most recent version of MapTools found here rptools.org
•	A microphone –you can pick up a kmart head set for 10 bucks-
•	Teamspeak3 client downloaded here Teamspeak.com
•	Sign up on huddle.net
o	I will send you a invite to my network
o	I have a decent library of gurps E-books you can use for reference
o I also have GCA a gurps character assistant however in some or most campaigns a preset character may be available and might be easier to just tell me what lenses you plan on using for the character. Also I will provide you with a finalized character sheet.

Character points:
I will be offering character points at the end of campaigns depending on group and personal success. These points may be spent on characters in future adventures


----------



## sabanknight (Jan 22, 2010)

Still have some room.

Have two characters built and finalized. Four in progress. I would like a max of two more. 

It also may be a good idea to sign up on the forums to recieve updates of upcoming games.


----------

